# Introducing Saint Francis's New Pup Badger MUST SEE PICS- CUTENESS OVERLOAD



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*I am posting this message and pics for Christian as he has his hands rather full right now with the new addition. *
_______________________________
*Saint Francis:*



> Hey pit bull family, sorry I've been absent over the last week or so, but I did get a pup and he has kept me rather busy, to say the least
> 
> My new pup's name is Badger, and it certainly describes him to a T. He is a dark, red brindle OFRN and he wants everyone to know that he has "game" LOL!! Well, without further adieu, here he is in all his stinkpotness :roll:


















* 
GP's own Saint Francis and Badger 

*
























































*Here are two American BAD A$$E$ and their owner *


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

He s way cute. A great looking pup.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

What a cutie. I love his eyes.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG what a beautiful boy. The third pic down almost made me cry. He looks almost Identical to my mom's baby boy Twitch who was stolen at about that age. He even has the same piercing green eyes.  My mom was heart broken when Twitch was stolen. He is very very cute I can't wait to see some more pics of him.


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL puppy!! Aw man! That's so awesome!! Congratz Christian. I'm glad you got yourself a gorgeous little pup. Can't wait to see the little guy grow up!  Where did you get him from?

Oh, and SICK deluxe my friend! I'd have a softail parked right next to my dyna if I could afford it. lol. 

Hope all is going well my friend.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

That's a handsome little devil


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

O M G Christian, he is absolutely gorgeous and I am lovin his name. I just wanna say I love the pic of the bike, very nice, I am hoping to get myself a rigid frame in the next couple of years. Seriously bro I am sooo happy for you. He is adorable and I have always had a soft spot for red dogs  CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

gorgeous puppy, wat a great lookin dog , and the owners not too bad either


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Great looking pup!


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Congrats on the new pup, Christian! He's a good looking little guy! Love the bike too!


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

Wow he's gorgeous! congrats on the new addition!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> gorgeous puppy, wat a great lookin dog , and the owners not too bad either


:roll::roll: I know right, Angel!!!


----------



## sumo (Jan 25, 2010)

beautiful puppy...


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> O M G Christian, he is absolutely gorgeous and I am lovin his name. I just wanna say I love the pic of the bike, very nice, I am hoping to get myself a rigid frame in the next couple of years. Seriously bro I am sooo happy for you. He is adorable and I have always had a soft spot for red dogs  CONGRATS!!!!


You really do dig on them bald dudes, huh? LOL.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

adrian LMAO .....Bald is beautiful { on guys } lol


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

Congrats on the new addition to the family! He is adorable. How can those gorgeous, sleepy green eyes cause any trouble though? lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Christian.. many congrats to you on your new addition!! Badger is simply gorgeous, and I do hope that he can at least alleviate some of the grief and attempt to fill the void left in your heart upon your loss of your other two boys (Sorry, I can only remember Jack's name at this point. Not quite awake yet, lol). While I know he can never truly replace the lives you lost, I know that he can bring happiness back into your life, and help ease your sorrows. I do hope you make it thru the rough, puppy raising stage, and can be back on the forum as soon as possible. We all miss you around here!!

Wishing you all the best of luck...
Your Friend,
Bev


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a few minutes of free time while the pup is asleep so I just want to say thank you guys ever so much for all the warm compliments about Badger, the bike, and well, me too Badger has kept me young this past week, to put it mildy It sure has been a weird couple of years with the losses of Cuda and Jack, and now the addition of Badger. Life is full of surprises, good and bad, I guess you just have to roll with the punches. I do have one concern with Badger though, he is "knuckling over" up front a bit I have received some great advice and reassurance from Lisa at PK, but keep your fingers crossed that this does go away. Anyway, thanks again "family", you guys mean the world to me! Gotta go, he is eyeing down the carpet again

Angelbaby and Pitbullmama - Thanks for the personal comments, they are always welcomed I'm like a 40 year old house that just looks good from the curb! or, as my friend once said, "you aren't the best looking guy, but you ain't hard to look at either"

Tye - Get that rigid, sweetie!!!

Krystal - Sorry to bring up memories of Twitch, must have been tough

Wild Duece - Thanks man for the congrats, I know you are hurting about your recent loss too, and I'm with you ( the bike thanks you too)

Adrian - Harleys rule dude!!! So do bald people LOL!!!

Aimee - Yes his eyes are really spectacular, they are going from blue to green to, I think, yellow. Thanks

Rudy, Wingman, Deebo, Sumo and David ( Red Devil to be exact) Thanks for the warm compliments, we all share something in common though, we all have beautiful pups


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Pittielove29 said:


> Congrats on the new addition to the family! He is adorable. How can those gorgeous, sleepy green eyes cause any trouble though? lol


LOL!! I don't know Brook, I've been asking the "green eyed monster" this same question all week


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Christian.. many congrats to you on your new addition!! Badger is simply gorgeous, and I do hope that he can at least alleviate some of the grief and attempt to fill the void left in your heart upon your loss of your other two boys (Sorry, I can only remember Jack's name at this point. Not quite awake yet, lol). While I know he can never truly replace the lives you lost, I know that he can bring happiness back into your life, and help ease your sorrows. I do hope you make it thru the rough, puppy raising stage, and can be back on the forum as soon as possible. We all miss you around here!!
> 
> Wishing you all the best of luck...
> Your Friend,
> Bev


Awww, thanks Bev. You summed it up pretty good. Life sure is a trip and I guess it IS like a box of chocolates (Forest Gump), you know, and it sure as hell ain't gonna wait on me to get on with it. I'm going to give it a whirl and see what happens! Cuda and Jack, and all past animals that I cared for, will join me at a later date, yet to be determined. I do miss them dearly. Keep some good thoughts for Badger/owner and I'll be forever in your debt. Your friend, Christian


----------



## crazy eyes (Oct 17, 2010)

great looking pup!!!! Love the eyes


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

awww he is great! i can't wait to see updates of this baby!!!


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

super cute puppy!! Looks like trouble!!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Congrats SF! I had a totally diffrent image of you. Nice bike!

Gorgeous little bulldog you have there!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

gorgeous !!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Badger is simply adorable!!! I love him and Christian you are mighty handsome yourself. Two very good looking dudes.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks again to the whole "pit crew" that's giving my Badger the love! He has such a zest for life, and uses that zest to make my life chaos right now LOL!!! I am not complaining though, he is being a pup that's all!! He is a tiger, I will say that Now as for the kind remarks about myself, well, you have caused me to blush, and for a shy guy like myself, compliments are hard to accept, but I genuinely thank you. Now stop it LOL!!! You did please my mom though 

Crazy eyes, Aireal, JayandLacy (Trouble w/ a capital T), Megan - I dearly thank you for your kind words, Badger loves the compliments too, almost as much as he likes my pant legs LOL!!

MISSAPBT - Those are some kind remarks from a bulldogger such as yourself, and I hope that I didn't destroy the image you had of me before the infamous photo was shown

Sharon - You always say things that make me feel so good, and you just did it again. I, and Badger, thank you from the bottom of our hearts. We dudes love ya!!!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> MISSAPBT - Those are some kind remarks from a bulldogger such as yourself, and I hope that I didn't destroy the image you had of me before the infamous photo was shown


LOL, i ment that in a good way. I second MY MIKADO's post.
Can't wait to watch the little one grow up!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

OMG you wet through with it!!! Hahaaa! :woof::woof::woof:
High five buddy!!!

Look Badger it's Badger!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

AdrianVall said:


> You really do dig on them bald dudes, huh? LOL.


Hey bro I told you I love bald men, especially good lookin bald men 



angelbaby said:


> adrian LMAO .....Bald is beautiful { on guys } lol


Thank you Angel 



Saint Francis said:


> I have a few minutes of free time while the pup is asleep so I just want to say thank you guys ever so much for all the warm compliments about Badger, the bike, and well, me too Badger has kept me young this past week, to put it mildy It sure has been a weird couple of years with the losses of Cuda and Jack, and now the addition of Badger. Life is full of surprises, good and bad, I guess you just have to roll with the punches. I do have one concern with Badger though, he is "knuckling over" up front a bit I have received some great advice and reassurance from Lisa at PK, but keep your fingers crossed that this does go away. Anyway, thanks again "family", you guys mean the world to me! Gotta go, he is eyeing down the carpet again
> 
> Angelbaby and Pitbullmama - Thanks for the personal comments, they are always welcomed I'm like a 40 year old house that just looks good from the curb! or, as my friend once said, "you aren't the best looking guy, but you ain't hard to look at either"
> 
> ...


Christian, I have told you before you are easy to look at but I am lovin the baldness, lol. I can't wait to see more pics of Badger, he really is a cutie and I do hope the "knuckling over" goes away, I will keep you and Badger in my thoughts.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

What a cutie! Oh man...I want a puppy! LOL~ Lucky I have decided to wait till I get a yard though~

To much work for me! Wish ya luck!


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Aww! Christian Badger is gorgeous!!! I believe he will help you to heal. You'll always grieve for Cuda and Jack but now the healing can truly begin.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awwww I love them all especially the sleeping one. so precious!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Tye baby - The thoughts will help! His knuckling isn't bad, but the lower protein food I chose to help does not agree with him. Nothing in life is easy, right? It will be OK, I'm going to make sure of it How's Penny been? 

R and T - You are right on with your statement. The grief won't ever go away, but how I deal with it can change. At least I'm trying, you know? Thank you for your kindness

Ames - I love the sleeping one too!!! It is so precious because a) it rarely happens and b) it rarely lasts LOL!!!! Nawww, he is a good pup, just a little high spirited at times....basically, a pit bull!!! Thank you

Xiahko - I'll take the good luck, I could always use extra LOL!! I'm truly embarrassed that I forgot your name, please give it to me so my [email protected] can remember it!!!!

MISSAPBT - Too kind, too kind! But I thank ya


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

The name's Katie :3


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

rosesandthorns said:


> Aww! Christian Badger is gorgeous!!! I believe he will help you to heal. You'll always grieve for Cuda and Jack but now the healing can truly begin.


If you said your name to me in the past, then I apologize for forgetting it. However, with the amount of things that I'm starting to forget anymore, consider it the norm for me ( read: getting older) LOL!!! Please tell it to me again


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> The name's Katie :3


Consider it committed to memory KATIE  Although X-Lady wouldn't have been bad either!!!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Aww, T'nisse how in the hell could I have forgotten to thank you and "the other Badger" for the kind words? You were one of the first to know that this pup was on his way Sorry to get my gratitude back to you so late, I've been sitting on my brains all night LOL!!! You know that you are one of my favs Thanks a ton girl!!!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> Aww, T'nisse how in the hell could I have forgotten to thank you and "the other Badger" for the kind words? You were one of the first to know that this pup was on his way Sorry to get my gratitude back to you so late, I've been sitting on my brains all night LOL!!! You know that you are one of my favs Thanks a ton girl!!!


Lol that's okay! As long as you didn't forget 
Thanks buddy, you're the best


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey, Christian, I just saw this thread, mate. You finally did it! Congratulations on your new little buddy. He's a good looking little bloke.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh Wow.. He is a great looking boy.. Gosh I want another puppy...hehehe

Congrats SF!!!!


And Tye I'm with you babe. I LOVE bald men...LOL


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Congrats !! Very nice lil dog you got there, which OFRN strain? Badger !!?!! That is a bada$$ name; Im diggin the bike too, thats right, BUY AMERICAN.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Saint Francis said:


> *Tye baby - The thoughts will help! His knuckling isn't bad, but the lower protein food I chose to help does not agree with him. Nothing in life is easy, right? It will be OK, I'm going to make sure of it How's Penny been? *
> 
> R and T - You are right on with your statement. The grief won't ever go away, but how I deal with it can change. At least I'm trying, you know? Thank you for your kindness
> 
> ...


Christian, my thoughts are always with you, I would love to sit and pick your brain one day, but that is for another convo, lol. And I do hope you find a food that agrees with him. It has been awhile since I had a puppy and I never had that problem, but still all the most positive vibes and thoughts coming your and Badger's way. Penny is doing good, today she is one month seizure free. I think she will be at the Texarkana show for the Jr. Handler's class with my niece  And I know that Badger is in the best hands ever. Hugs my friend.



Saint Francis said:


> If you said your name to me in the past, then I apologize for forgetting it. However, with the amount of things that I'm starting to forget anymore, consider it the norm for me ( read: getting older) LOL!!! Please tell it to me again


RosesandThorns name is Loretta, she is a wonderful lady with a great laugh and a huge heart. I have met her inperson, you would love her 



Roxy_Nie said:


> Oh Wow.. He is a great looking boy.. Gosh I want another puppy...hehehe
> 
> Congrats SF!!!!
> 
> And Tye I'm with you babe. I LOVE bald men...LOL


lmaooo Whit, I knew you would agree with me, gotta love a blad man, something sexy about that, mmmm, ok I am drooling now


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats on the New Pup SF


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

aus_staffy - Man, do I appreciate your comments To hear everyone give me the thumbs up on this emotional purchase really makes me feel good. I think he is a darn nice looking pup, I'm starting to show my pride I guess!!! Thank you, mate

Roxy_Nie - Thank you so much and I have to tell you that I am bald by choice, but have the hair where it counts

Firehazard - I respect everything you say here, so getting a compliment from you means alot to myself. Badger was a name that I thought of for awhile, then I saw that T'nisse (Bittersweet Embrace) had named one of her sketched pups that name, so I asked if I could use it without upsetting her. She was cool of course. I loved the name after I saw a pic of a dog that I thought my pup may end up looking like (not now though) and it was a pic of Heinzl's Badger, so there you go!!! BTW, my butt has never sat on anything other than a HD motorcycle

Tye - Thanks for the Penny update, knocking on wood over here, I love that pooch!! Loretta, if you can read me, you sound like a beautiful person....I like beautiful people If Tye endorses you, then it is the law.

Sadie - You are also a person that I respect on this site for your knowledge and diplomacy. I also know that, in return , you respect a nice gamebred pit. Badger and I thank you!!!


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

I can't believe I waited over a week to see pics of the new pup and then MISSED them when they were posted! LOL

He's adorable, Christian! And to think that hubby and I thought we were jumping in with both feet adopting two dogs while we were still grieving over Rufus. At least they were grown, mostly housebroken dogs. You've really got your hands full with that little one!

He's awesome though - and there's nothing like puppy love. You two are going to be SO good for each other! You've got a great heart and I really couldn't be happier for you and Badger. I think Jack and Cuda are smiling down on the both of you.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow, congrats on the new addition! He is verrrry handsome!! && I'm such a sucker for those green eyes!!


Can't wait to see more of him


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Christian, is good to hear you are bald not by choice but that is no matter, you can see there are PLENTY of girls that love a blad man  Penny says she is super happy that you are so happy with Badger, she likes to know you ar ehappy. Hugs my friend, keep the pics of Badger coming and btw I love how you came up with his name


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> Christian, is good to hear you are bald not by choice but that is no matter, you can see there are PLENTY of girls that love a blad man  Penny says she is super happy that you are so happy with Badger, she likes to know you ar ehappy. Hugs my friend, keep the pics of Badger coming and btw I love how you came up with his name


Tye baby, I DO go bald by choice!!! I just said that even though I'm bald by choice, I still have hair where it counts You should have seen me a few years ago, hair down to the small of my back, all one length! I literally braided my hair for years I go in cycles I guess, it will probably be long again someday Penny is very considerate, and it would make me happier if years of calmness would remain in her life and those seizures were sent packing their bags.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Gimbler said:


> I can't believe I waited over a week to see pics of the new pup and then MISSED them when they were posted! LOL
> 
> He's adorable, Christian! And to think that hubby and I thought we were jumping in with both feet adopting two dogs while we were still grieving over Rufus. At least they were grown, mostly housebroken dogs. You've really got your hands full with that little one!
> 
> He's awesome though - and there's nothing like puppy love. You two are going to be SO good for each other! You've got a great heart and I really couldn't be happier for you and Badger. I think Jack and Cuda are smiling down on the both of you.


You know, you sure do say the nicest things You and your husband are the geniune articles Nothing would make me more at ease than if I knew that Cuda and Jack were smiling down on me, seriously. Badger's a handful, but you know what they say about idle hands LOL!!! Thanks friend


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

brandileigh080 said:


> Wow, congrats on the new addition! He is verrrry handsome!! && I'm such a sucker for those green eyes!!
> 
> Can't wait to see more of him


Awww, Badger thanks you His eyes have gone from blue to green very quickly. I do believe that they will end up yellowish/amber, which should be pretty intense!!! Thanks for the nice compliments


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Saint Francis said:


> Tye baby, I DO go bald by choice!!! I just said that even though I'm bald by choice, I still have hair where it counts You should have seen me a few years ago, hair down to the small of my back, all one length! I literally braided my hair for years I go in cycles I guess, it will probably be long again someday Penny is very considerate, and it would make me happier if years of calmness would remain in her life and those seizures were sent packing their bags.


Well, I am a total sucker for guys with hair if it looks good, I would have braided it for you  Ok I will leave this alone  I would love to se eyou with hair, bet that is sexy as all get out too  Penny says thank you that is what she and I both wish for as well.


----------

